# congo hair clousers



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the shiners are in the river strong and the steelhead are chasing them all over the palce so I tied up a couple some congo hair clousers to use as minnow imitations. used bead chain eyes, white congo hair for bottom, light colored baby bluish congo hair for top and some pearl flashabou. looks great! gonna make more in olive/white, chartruese/white and maybe add some chartruse or rainbow flash into them. maybe add a lil pink congo or sumthing also to them. congo hair has great movement in the water. sheds water easily and makes great ep minnows.u can get it at www.flytyersdungeon.com for $1. also the flashabou is only a dollar also


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

nice ties! very realistic! cant wait to see one hanging out of a steelies mouth!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

spawnchucker said:


> nice ties! very realistic! cant wait to see one hanging out of a steelies mouth!


thats my plan as long as all gos well! good luck out there! I will keep ya posted! give ya a call if I get any!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

niiiiice! those will catch fish for sure..


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice! What size are these? 6's?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Very nice! What size are these? 6's?


size 8's. I use size 8 or 10s for clousers and size 6 for buggers usually. u can make um any size u need tho. I didn't get any fish on them today. black buggers was the ticket.


----------

